# Swelling in upper neck, traps, after squats



## StevieMac (Oct 20, 2004)

Has anyone experienced / heard of this? 
I have been squatting over 10 months now (I only finish off with 335 lbs). Recently I squatted, and the next morning my neck (right where the barbell rests) was really swollen. It then became hard and "bumpy" underneath the skin, and was itchy. It took like 10 days to subside. I waited a few more days and squatted again, this time with padding. The next morning, I was swollen again, and the same process is happening (itchy, bumpy). Will I ever be able to squat again without this occurring? Did I do permanent damage? I tried front squats, but it is uncomfortable. I work out at home, so squats are my main mass building exercise. Anyone have this experience or any advice?
Thanks!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2004)

Perhaps the bar is not sitting on the right place?  Reach around to the back of your neck.  You should feel a bump.  The bar should sit almost directly below this bump


----------

